# Two minutes to go!



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0581055473+


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Awww...nobody bit. 
$5100 BIN, not one bid......what a shame. You only had to drive to Pawtucket Rhode Island to pick up this "massive" collection, too. 

See what happens when you don't want me to discuss connectors?


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave - U can't fool me. You appear to still be quite sane and sharp as a tack.  
That was quite an offer on ebay. I didn't see any justification but it was priced like a museum-worthy collection. 

Merry Christmas 
Al


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, oftentimes these auctions are the family or executor of someone who has died and don't realize that selling the complete thing en masse will bring pennys on the dollar Vs. splitting things up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Plus the high price as listed will run folks off. Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The saying in some circles (collector cars, vintage trains, etc.) goes like this: 
"My big fear, is when I am dead and gone, my wife will sell my stuff for what I told her I paid for it".


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....or the few that GIVE it away, literally!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

If I really wanted to know about e-bay, I'm guessing I would go there and look around for myself. I'm not. Don't really need a blow by blow account of what's happening over there. 

Things must be slow?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 23 Dec 2010 03:24 PM If I really wanted to know about e-bay, I'm guessing I would go there and look around for myself. I'm not. Don't really need a blow by blow account of what's happening over there. 


Things must be slow? 




Yup i agree,

I think Daves lost it.........









Next thing you know he'l be converting everything to track power........


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Tough. 
If Shad puts these stupid things on the left side, I'll use them to entertain you! 

Latest one: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300505861760+ 

Starting bid $329. 
TrainWorld $275. 
No Bids. 
40 minutes to go.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Or, a NewBlight passenger car with bears! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260709871747+ 

Current bid $191.38 
Very Rare! 
Make sure you have one for your NewBlight collection!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have bid on that first one except it was pick up only. Dave,are you running out of things to do?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope. 
Back's out, so here I sit at the confuser entertaining my many friends!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually, in addition to the above, got lots of stuff to do. 
Just a tad difficult to walk. 

Even got a UPS care package about 30 minutes ago full of MK2 Jag parts....... 

and, no, I didn't get them off evilbait.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew something had to be up to cause this extraordinary Curmudgenist behavior.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160521074582+ 

30 minutes to go......Botch WP&Y set at $79....get in there quick


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh, but Dave, can *any *of them match this *"ULTIMATE LGB SET!" *
















Ultimate LGB Set on eBay














*Tom*


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Just skip over to evilbay and hit the "sort by most expensive first" and get entertained! It's unreal what some people are paying for these things! It ought to be a crime what people are asking for them!! ("Super Rare!!" yeah...riiight!) Umm....I don't know Tom. How about this? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LGB-5-ENGIN...415179c952 Now, admittedly, they are nice engines but $4370.00?!! Oh, wait!! What about _this_ gem: http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-Wilson-Brot...335ba7d59b that's for a circus!! Again, a nice model of a circus but_ $3355.99??!! _I won't even get into the subject of the two Orient Express _plastic _LGB cars! Look that one up for a good laugh!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 24 Dec 2010 07:05 AM 
How about this? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LGB-5-ENGIN...415179c952 Now, admittedly, they are nice engines but $4370.00?!! 


The five engine set was a formal dealer display set mit case, and is a rare find in this configuration. The seller was a former dealer of LGB and Lionel in Nashville, TN.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The prices of some of this stuff is very entertaining....


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 23 Dec 2010 04:38 PM 
Nope. 
Back's out, so here I sit at the confuser entertaining my many friends! 



Aha, that explains everything. Pain killers and ceegar smoke, with a little liquid spirit mixed in!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, it's an entertaining Christmas present! If people want something and they are willing to pay what is asked, who are we to disagree? Get some Christmas merriment? Yes! Thanks Dave!


----------

